# ICSI at RFC



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

I went down today for what was to be my final scan prior to EC only to discover that I had 2 follicles on each side at the correct size and multiple smaller ones at 12-13 mm. The Dr who scanned me has now put off the EC until Friday.  Has this happened to anyone else at the RFC?


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Yellowhope

This happened to me at my final scan also, i was told at every scan that things were looking good and i was bang on time for my EC date, then i went for what was to be my final scan and what i thought was my final injection that evening only to be told by a different cons in RFC that they were changing my EC date and that i had to stim for longer.  It was a shock cause i had myself prepared and i thought i was drug free but they had other ideas.  

Maybe the extra few days will help the other ones catch up, i hope all goes well and good luck


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Babydreams
Thanks for replying. In a way I am so glad that I'm stimming more. Had my second final scan today.  They seem to have come on. The Dr today said ideally they would do EC on Sat but as they are not open on Sat it will now be Fri.  In my first cycle at origin I had to stim for longer and last year at the RFC got o fertilisation so I'm now thinking all those small eggs they recovered last time were too immature to fertilise. So Im hoping and praying for better luck this time.  Hope you are keeping well.


----------

